# Ordine degli init all'avvio

## Elbryan

Hola.

Ho appena abilitato lo splash (splashutils) e l'ho aggiunto come runlevel di boot (solo per farlo apparire prima).

So che a molti di voi sembrerà una cazzata atomica, ma c'è un modo per impostare l'ordine in cui vengono eseguiti gli init all'interno dei relativi runlevel?

Ad esempio io vorrei che la gdm (xdm) venisse caricata per ultima e che lo splash sia tra i primi.

E' possibile farlo o è solo una fissa mia?

Thanks

----------

## Scen

Ecco le risposte a tutte le tue domande  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Devo dire che raramente rimpiango il sistema di init standard... tranne quando voglio IMPORRE un ordine di init.

Il sistema di init di gentoo è fatto per gestire automaticamente l'ordine con un sistema di dipendenze ma non è così flessibile da consentire un ordinamento preciso e puntuale se hai esigenze particolari.

----------

## Elbryan

Rispondo ringraziando scen e condividendo l'opinione di cazzantonio.

Proverò a mettere splash before * (anche se è un'opzione che non reputo "pulita" a livello strutturale).

Se crasha su tutto .. me la sarò cercata  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

@Cazzantonio: in fin dei conti è possibile gestendo tutti i depend come after x before y ma è pazzesco.

@Elbryan: nel caso faresti meglio a definire gdm come before local e splash come after (il servizio che ha before *, se c'è dovresti avere un errore all'init)

----------

## Elbryan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> in fin dei conti è possibile gestendo tutti i depend come after x before y ma è pazzesco.

 

quoto infatti s'è incazzato (giustamente) per ridondanza con checkfs   :Embarassed: 

lo metto prima di clock, ora provo a vedere se la xdm con un bel after * crea problemi.

PS: Qualcuno ha idea perché la xdm contenga "after alsasound"?

Io alsasound lo ho al runlevel di boot..

Forse mi rispondo da solo.. after alsasound se alsasound è presente nello stesso runlevel di xdm (che infatti è in default).

Certo che questo sistema sembra più un gioco in cui devo trovare la combinazione corretta affinché la sequenza sblocchi qualcosa..

Riconfermo il mio quote per cazzantonio: è una tristezza  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> lo metto prima di clock, ora provo a vedere se la xdm con un bel after * crea problemi.

 

li crea, after * è definito local. per questo ti ho detto di definirlo before local e basta

PS: Qualcuno ha idea perché la xdm contenga "after alsasound"?

Io alsasound lo ho al runlevel di boot..

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Forse mi rispondo da solo.. after alsasound se alsasound è presente nello stesso runlevel di xdm (che infatti è in default).
> 
> Certo che questo sistema sembra più un gioco in cui devo trovare la combinazione corretta affinché la sequenza sblocchi qualcosa..
> 
> Riconfermo il mio quote per cazzantonio: è una tristezza 

 

il sistema guarda alle dipendenze indipendentemente dal runlevel e torna utile a non avere quegli allucinanti link di stop del sysV originale (quanto era bello avere uno stop su apache anche se lo avevi avviato manualmente etc.).

Il problema è che non puoi avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca come si suol dire.

Il vecchio sysV era facile da configurare ma non era in grado di adattarsi dinamicamente il nuovo non concepisce le sequenze.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Perdonami la domanda ma a me sembra strano che lo splash non sia caricato tra i primi. io ho tutta la sequenza di boot, dopo aver caricato l'initramfs (ma forse e' questa la differenza) con lo splashscreen.

E' questo quello che vorresti ottenere ?

----------

## cloc3

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Proverò a mettere splash before * (anche se è un'opzione che non reputo "pulita" a livello strutturale).
> 
> 

 

è un po' che non traffico con gli splash, perché mi ero stufato di riconfigurarli ad ogni cambio kernel, ma mi sembra che il modo migliore per vederlo fin dall'inizio fosse quello di incollare l'immagine alla initrd, in modo che fosse eseguito all'atto del caricamento del kernel.

----------

## Elbryan

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   
> 
> Proverò a mettere splash before * (anche se è un'opzione che non reputo "pulita" a livello strutturale).
> 
>  
> ...

 

e cioè? applicare lo splash sulla initrd piuttosto che farlo eseguire tramite script di init?

Spero di non aver bestemmiato again  :Razz: 

Provo a fare una ricerchina su google.

----------

## djinnZ

genkernel con l'opzione splash etc. mi pare che faccia così.

----------

## Elbryan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> genkernel con l'opzione splash etc. mi pare che faccia così.

 

yes.. trovato.

genkernel --gensplash=themename initrd

e poi in grub (ad esempio):

```

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda1 quiet splash=verbose,theme:newtheme video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

```

Questo solo per chi usa genkernel  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Riconfermo il mio quote per cazzantonio: è una tristezza 

 

Io mi sono scontrato con gli init quando ho deciso di elimiare xdm per mettere su uno script che lanciasse startx direttamente per il mio utente (è un portatile, password di grub e autologin di x).

Siccome se x parte PRIMA delle console agetty gli viene rubato il controllo della tastiera ho dovuto impazzire come una scimmia per riuscire a bilanciare perfettamente gli initscript in modo da lanciare x appena prima di local (quindi visto che non parte instantaneamente finiva di caricare dopo agetty).

----------

## djinnZ

io ho il problema con lo script dei backup che andrebbe eseguito prima di local e dopo tutti gli altri per cui mi da sempre errore perchè ci sono due after * ma funziona e me frego per ora

----------

